# New fishing spot?



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This look like a ship that could be placing modules? Off the beach near OIP.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Today.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

She was lit up like the 4th of July last night when I was coming through there. It was real close to shore around 1030pm.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Apr 14, 2008)

Possible continued oil clean up? Got Binoculars?


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure where OIP is but Walton County has a deployment scheduled soon in an area off Grayton Beach


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

snake 166 said:


> Not sure where OIP is but Walton County has a deployment scheduled soon in an area off Grayton Beach


Okaloosa Island Pier. Kinda looks like where some of the stuff from Eglin is supposed to go?

Those pics are a "snapshot" off the Crab Trap beach cam. http://gulfcoastbeachcams.com/cameras/thecrabtrap-boardwalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a pipe line laying ship, complete with helo landing pad on top of the wheelhouse.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I doubt they're placing reef modules. That is a sub sea construction boat. The day rates even in this depressed market would probably over $15k per day.

Probably working on a pipeline or cable or something like that. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I seen it yesterday Thursday off Pensacola moving to the SSE slowly. Not putting reefs down.research maybe or something to do with security.


----------

